# Eu am visat cu tine



## 3ahed

Eu am visat cu tine
As dori sa stiu cum se traduce in engleza 
I have dreamt you or I have dreamt with you
care e mai corect


----------



## anto33

Eu aş spune _I dreamt with you,_ dar propoziţia "Eu am visat cu tine" nu e completă şi nu are înţeles, sau cel puţin nu o înteleg eu.
Probabil este un citat dintr-o poezie ori dintr-o melodie.
Eu am visat o viaţă cu tine - I dreamt I would always be with you (a lifetime with you).

Alte sugestii:
Am visat că eram cu tine (m-am visat cu tine)- I dreamt I was with you.
Te-am visat (pe tine)- I dreamt of you.

Poate sunt şi alte păreri.


----------



## jazyk

In  English you dream *of/about* someone.


----------



## Trisia

Bine ai venit pe forum, 3ahed 

I agree it's hard to make out, because the sentence is very confusing. 
Eu am visat cu tine -- nu îmi place prea mult propoziţia, dar ca şi lui 3ahed, îmi vin în minte două variante:
 - I dreamt [of] you
 - I dreamt _with_ you -- adică noi doi am visat ceva împreună, am avut un vis comun (cam anapoda, dar I can see it happening, sort of).

Şi pentru mine are mai mult sens dacă propoziţia e una ca cele propuse de Anto33.

Cred că dacă nu primim mai mult context nu prea avem cum să ştim. De unde vine textul?


----------



## 3ahed

Era să uit....
Can someone translate this sentence into English please?
Thanks a lot.

Mulţumesc foarte mult pentru ajutor.


----------



## Trisia

But we've been trying to translate the sentence all along, and tried to tell you that it's confusing.

If you want a different sentence translated, please start a different thread, as requested by the forum rules. Thanks.


----------

